# Proper cricket size for small frogs? Please HELP!!



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Is there a way of sizing up crickets to be the right size for frogs?

I have a few clown tree frogs that are pretty small (1") and I do not have pinheads for them... local pet stores do not have them right now. :| ..and I am trying to breed crickets thanks to Kerokero's post...but that will take a wk or 2... so will small crickets work for now? or another food source??

thank you!!!


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

You can order pinheads online from a number of vendors or call southern Cricket Wholesale at 800-545-6418 (I think). You can get 1000 for about $18.00 shipped (give or take). If I call southern early enough in the day they usually have them to me the next day!
Good luck!
Rich


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

insularexotics said:


> You can order pinheads online from a number of vendors or call southern Cricket Wholesale at 800-545-6418 (I think). You can get 1000 for about $18.00 shipped (give or take). If I call southern early enough in the day they usually have them to me the next day!
> Good luck!
> Rich


Thank you!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The small crickets from petco/petsmart are fine for clown treefrogs and are primarily what i feed mine. They eat relatively small foods, but do not consistantly eat the tiny foods that PDFs eat. Hydei - the size of week old crickets - are a snack for them but I wouldn't be able to maintain them on them. I feed small crickets (2-3 wks), lesser wax moths, and houseflies as a staple. Pinheads and FFs are too small for everyday.

And honestly - buying pinheads even in bulk is a bit of a rip off... that's why I posted that article.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

KeroKero said:


> The small crickets from petco/petsmart are fine for clown treefrogs and are primarily what i feed mine. They eat relatively small foods, but do not consistantly eat the tiny foods that PDFs eat. Hydei - the size of week old crickets - are a snack for them but I wouldn't be able to maintain them on them. I feed small crickets (2-3 wks), lesser wax moths, and houseflies as a staple. Pinheads and FFs are too small for everyday.
> 
> And honestly - buying pinheads even in bulk is a bit of a rip off... that's why I posted that article.


Yeah, I really don't want to keep buying bulks of crickets when they will die off faster or get to big before they can eat them all. I did what you told me and got some aquafoam and put it in my tank with the adult crickets I have now. So I am going to keep it in there for a week i think you said and see what happens..

As for the lesser wax moths - where can i find them at? do they have to be alive for them?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yes they need to be alive as these frogs will only eat live foods (I feed them the moths rather than the larvae but they will eat both) but many of the sources for them are currently out of stock  I'd do some research into their care (good idea to start a thread) see if they are right for you, and then put up a wanted ad. They aren't super care intensive, but you need to keep on top of them. The media can be a pain to make, but I know Ed's sells it.

I'm looking into some of the native crickets offered on nativecrickets.com which take longer to mature, but they can only send them to a few states


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

You might try maggots. You can buy them at places where they sell fishing bait.


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

Corey don't try the black crix. My animals eat them once and never again. The dragons will spit them out.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I've had some really good success feeding out native black crickets that I managed to hatch... but never got them to breed again :? I think it has a lot to do with who you are feeding... I think the house crickets are so widely accepted because they move like crickets, but are soft so even primarily larvae eating frogs won't refuse them. As for the rest... probably much like feeding roaches or other new foods... sometimes it takes them a while to get it, sometimes they really just don't like it. I know many of my TFs may not go for them, but my chitin lovers likely will gobble them. TFs tend to like their moths more than their crunchies.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

insularexotics said:


> You can order pinheads online from a number of vendors or call southern Cricket Wholesale at 800-545-6418 (I think). You can get 1000 for about $18.00 shipped (give or take). If I call southern early enough in the day they usually have them to me the next day!
> Good luck!
> Rich



Hey Rich, 

I just want to let you know I took your advice here and order some from southerncricket. I ordered them Weds April 2nd with overnight and was told by a gentleman they would be here the next day and that he was packing them. Thrusday no crickers!! Called Thrusday morning and the same thing was said to me...and it's already FRIDAY!! and no pinhead crickets... I do not think I will order again... :evil: REALLY upset...


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I've had good luck with Ghann's in the past. You might try them. They would have them to you on Tuesday. On a side note, I wouldn't order true pinheads. You'll have a LOT of die off. The survival rate of 1/16th and 1/8th inch crickets is much better.

http://www.ghann.com

Until then I would try the maggots sold for fish bait. They are housefly maggots and about 1/2". My terribilis love them, so I doubt they would be a problem for clown tree frogs.


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

Wow! :shock: :?  Sorry for your trouble! I would never have recommended them if they weren't top-notch in my experience. I have never had an issue like that. And when I have had problems with DOA's they have bent over backwards to correct the problem to my satisfaction. If you want to give it one more try, you can ask for Eric or his wife (can't remember her name off the top of my head). They are th eowners and I'm quite sure they would not be happy to hear about the service you received.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I know everyone's experience is difference..but mine was just awful.. half were dead and I was charged more for shipping than was told.. all that for $30. 

Not happy at all, I think I will call them Monday. 
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Arklier said:


> I've had good luck with Ghann's in the past. You might try them. They would have them to you on Tuesday. On a side note, I wouldn't order true pinheads. You'll have a LOT of die off. The survival rate of 1/16th and 1/8th inch crickets is much better.
> 
> http://www.ghann.com
> 
> Until then I would try the maggots sold for fish bait. They are housefly maggots and about 1/2". My terribilis love them, so I doubt they would be a problem for clown tree frogs.


Their website is nice. They even have the worms Kerokero was talking about.. thank you!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I talk about a number of "worms"... doesn't mean I recomend them  I stick with the houseflies as mentioned before... plus a good number of the frogs love the pupated adults too :twisted:


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

KeroKero said:


> I talk about a number of "worms"... doesn't mean I recomend them  I stick with the houseflies as mentioned before... plus a good number of the frogs love the pupated adults too :twisted:


 :wink: oops!


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Arklier said:


> I've had good luck with Ghann's in the past. You might try them. They would have them to you on Tuesday. On a side note, I wouldn't order true pinheads. You'll have a LOT of die off. The survival rate of 1/16th and 1/8th inch crickets is much better.
> 
> http://www.ghann.com
> 
> Until then I would try the maggots sold for fish bait. They are housefly maggots and about 1/2". My terribilis love them, so I doubt they would be a problem for clown tree frogs.



I ordered from Ghann and they were great!!! I got a confirmation email from them and DHL. The order was delivered to me the very next day!! I ordered the 1/16th and 2000 and did not find one dead cricket! I also picked up some of their food and supplies. Thank you again Arklier! Great advice!!


----------

